# Now bindings short screws



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey NOW shreds, is anyone else having trouble with these binding screws being too short? They just grab my Signal OG, but on my new Capita NAS they don't catch no matter how hard I push. Can you use any old binding screws?


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Yes, I had the same issues with my now drives. I would just use a different screw with the same nuts. All screws are the same size anyways i believe.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah you really have to push the first time to get them in, that foam on the bottom will compress after time. I felt like I was doing it wrong when I got them last year but after some good elbow grease it went in fine on my Never summers, arbor, echelon and marhar.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah this Capita NAS is a little recessed with their inserts. They grabbed on the Signal but I will have to use different screws for the NAS. No big deal, I don't think a super short screw is integral to their kingpin design.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup as stated before either get longer (NOT MUCH LONGER or you will go past the insert) or push down really hard. It's the foam used as dampening under the binding that's causing the trouble. Screws come anywhere from 16 mm to 20 and even slightly longer. Too long of screws WILL cause you to start pushing in to the base so be careful but thread spacing is universal. (unless Burton tries to change that too to make you need special Burton screws with their bindings :dizzy


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I had the same issue with my Darker series. Like mentioned above something a little longer will probably do the trick. I'm a little sketched thinking about mine now that you mention it, there is probably like 2 maybe 3 threads engaged I hypothesize.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's weird I didn't have the issue at all last year with my IPO's, but it's been a bitch on my Drives this year. They still work, just takes some patience :dizzy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My drive screws would not catch either my proto or sick stick. I used some other screws a couple centimeters longer and cranked it down. I the screw down in the inserts.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Haven't had any problems with my 2013 IPOs attaching to my Lib boards.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 25, 2018)

i know this thread is old, but issue persists. They are too short. They barely extend beyond their disk. I just purchased a set of Drives, and pairing them with a Ripsaw. No dice. Not even close. Looks like a trip to the hardware store for me.

Edit: By the way, the size is M6. Looks like they are 10mm, should probably be 12mm


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you try screwing the first one in without the washer just to hold the entire baseplate snug to the board before installing the others with the washer? It's not isolated to Now bindings.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks, but if you have to do that, they're definitely too short. Even if that worked, you are not going to have sufficient thread contact and you'll rip your bindings out with any kind of force and possibly damage the threads on your board.

I fixed this issue by getting M6 x16mm (what NOW should be supplying with their bindings, not 12mm)


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I had the same issue with one out of six pairs of Now bindings and that was a simple fix. I've also had it with some Union bindings. Can't remember ever dealing with it with Burton or Rome bindings.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah, I suppose it's the board tech in me that doesn't like to have to force anything. These really need 16mm. Never had issues with Burton either. One thing I noticed about the NOW Drive disks, is they seem much thicker than others. Haven't actually measured yet, but...

Anyway, can't wait to take this set up to Hood. Come on snow!


----------



## RCCR (Aug 15, 2020)

Had the same problem as mentioned in this thread! Make sure that you have placed the base plate correctly, I have the believe that this caused the problems for me, put the base plate exactly as in the instructions you get with the bindings, it may not be obvious at first but the screw holes have different distances from the base plate edge.


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Did you try screwing the first one in without the washer just to hold the entire baseplate snug to the board before installing the others with the washer? It's not isolated to Now bindings.


This is my suggestion, I use the same technique for Union bindings that have thicker baseplate foam. I'll put 2 screws in diagonal from one another without washers to compress the foam down, install the remaining 2 screws with washers, the add washers to the first 2 put in.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I just had some Pilots delivered today & had the same problem, so used my old screws. The other problem is nowhere here has bushings in stock, & Now don't sell online to the UK. Mine came with the hard ones but I really want to try the soft & medium too, just because.


----------

